# Survivor Social Security after renunciation



## gerald747 (Oct 24, 2012)

FACTS:
Husband: 1942 born in USA; 1986 naturalized in Canada
Wife: 1948 born in Germany; 1963 naturalized in USA; 1990 naturalized in Canada

1981-present: married
1994-2008 lived in USA

Both receiving Social Security.

QUESTION:
If both renounce US citizenship and then husband dies, will wife be eligible for Survivor Social Security?

Based on pages 10 & 11 of:
http://assets.opencrs.com/rpts/RL32004_20080201.pdf
and the fact that Canada has a totalization agreement with the U.S., I believe the answer to the questions is "yes". Do you agree?


----------



## robnw (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, based on the assumption that you have sufficient credits. There are plenty of non-USC taking the Soc Sec pension.
http://fpc.state.gov/documents/organization/46681.pdf
Windfall Elimination Provision. There is a fellow in Israel who was called in by the embassy to 'review his situation' and when he declared income from pensions outside the US had his Soc Sec cut due to WEP. He then appealed, won, had Soc Sec pay the full amount for a time and then cut it again, appealed, won... three times so far. 
(WEP only applies if you have less than full Soc Sec credits)


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to take a look at the Social Security site here on Benefits for those living outside the US: Social Security Publications Take a close look at the heading "Additional Residency Requirement for Survivors and Dependents."

You should also take a look at the SSA's information on the WEP Social Security Publications

It's not quite true that it "only applies if you have less than full Soc Sec credits." You only need 40 quarters (i.e. 10 years) worth of credits to be fully vested in US social security. In order to be exempt from the WEP, you must have 30 YEARS worth of working credit in the US SS system. It's not quite the same thing. Details are on the page cited above.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And it must be 30 years of "substantial" earnings which attracted Social Security payroll tax. In tax year 2012, for example, "substantial" is defined as a minimum of $20,475 of earnings.


----------

